# Technical transfer switch questions



## kmalcs1 (Aug 13, 2016)

My current setup is a Honda EU3000is with wheel kit running on natural gas. When we lose power (not frequent and generally for no more than a day), I wheel the generator out of the front of the garage through the yard to the back patio where I connect 100' 10 gauge extension cords that get run through a cracked door or window to power the refrigerators and sump pump. This setup is not conducive to bad weather, takes time/muscle to setup and doesn't power anything hardwired such as our well pump.

I recently decided to improve my setup. Step one was a concrete walkway and pad out of the back of my garage to where the electric service enters on the side of the house (about 15'). I had two eye bolts set in the concrete pad for securing the generator against the unprepared/opportunistic thief. 

Step two is a transfer switch. My dilemma is that the long term plan is to get a much larger generator and I really love Honda engines and the idea of being able to use multiple file sources. My plan is to buy this generator in the next year or so: The Motorhead Tri Fuel Generator - 25,000 Watts

The EU3000is has a 30 amp connection. The Motorhead has a 50 amp connection. I am thinking of using this transfer switch: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007SR6ID...TF8&colid=26FTWA2GX152B&coliid=I3VDQRNMGORYT6

Even when I get the Motorhead, I'd like to keep my EU3000is as a backup and as a more fuel efficient option for a long term outage such as just running the refrigerators and sump pump while we are at work. So, can I connect the EU3000is to the 50 amp transfer switch? If yes how do I do it safely and should the circuits that I'd want to power off of the EU3000is be located in a specific spot of side of the transfer switch?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You'd do better to consider an interlock over any transfer panel.

For one, they are usually much cheaper. You can also power any circuit in your home. They also support GFCI and AFCI breakers, if you have any. Most transfer panels don't.

With a 25kw generator you shouldn't have a problem powering everything. For now, you just make up plug to power both buses.

Check your panel manufacturer to see if an interlock is available.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

You want to get a 15KW trifuel genset and 50A switch for "not frequent and generally no more than a day" outages? A 3KW unit is taking care of your needs now. IMHO, you might consider going with a 5500W with the 30A receptacle, tie in your well pump and other "critical" loads and save a ton of $$. "course, I don't know if you're up north and have electric heat or down south and require whole house AC, etc.

What I did was simply to put a manual interlock on the main breaker and added a 30A breaker which is fed from the receptacle the genset plugs into. The manual interlock allows only the main breaker OR the 30A genset breaker to be closed, you can't backfeed the power lines and they're UL listed. You can then pick and choose what circuits you'll energize during genset operation. Here's a link to a typical one, there's a lot of them out there.

https://www.interlockkit.com/

Good luck,


----------



## Dan N. (Jul 23, 2015)

For the generator at 5,500 the sidewalk your pouring and all other expenses at I'd say about 1,000, your labor and efforts or your hired help, I think you'd be either cheaper or better off getting a stand by generator installed. 22Kw is between 6-8 thousand installed depending on needs, but a 16KW with 200 amp transfer switch is at home depot for 3,727 plus 1,500 or 2,000 for install, you'd be at the price of the Motorhead, and if its raining or storming pretty good, you won't have do anything but sit on the couch. Unless you have a specific reason/issue that has you set on a portable generator, stand by is the way to go, for that kind of money spent.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

You can spend thousands on a setup you may not want or need, or you can spend at most a few hundred for a setup that will serve you fine on those rare power outages.

Install a weatherproof L14-30 plug box like this one
Reliance Controls 30 Amp Power Inlet Box-PB30 - The Home Depot on the outside of your house adjacent to your power inlet and/or breaker box.

Wire it to a dedicated 30 amp 240 breaker in your breaker box.

Google "generator interlock kit" and find an interlock kit for your particular breaker box. This will prevent possible generator backfeed onto the power lines or having live male connectors on that plug box. What you need may well be available for cheap on evilbay, but here's a pretty good site to start looking at. Manual Transfer Switch Kits | Generator Interlock Kit

You'll also need an L14-30 extension cord, also available complete, or as components at any decent home center.

When the power goes off, just turn off the main breaker and all unneeded breakers, wheel your generator to the plug box and plug it in. Fire up the generator, turn on the 30 amp input breaker, and you've got power.

This setup will handle up to 7200 watts. That's enough to keep the fridge going, run some lights and small appliances if you balance the load, and even heat water.


----------

